
LiquiGlide raises $16M to get every last drop out - beefman
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/24/liquiglide-raises-16-million-to-get-every-last-drop-out-of-packages-or-tanks/
======
DrScump
"already FDA-approved ingredients" != organic or biodegradable... especially
if the ingredients aren't specifically approved for _consumption_ (the article
doesn't say).

Some non-stick coatings for cookware ended up having toxicity that was unknown
when initially approved.

